# Good Raw Cow Milk



## SweetMissDaisy (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi!
We have a Dexter cow who calved last week and we've been milking off her udder a bit every other day or so to relieve some pressure from her teats (she gets HUGE!)

I saved some of the milk from our last milking of her in two clean glass quart jars, and it has been in the fridge for a couple of days now. 

I don't know what "normal" or "good" raw milk looks like (we don't usually milk our cows). Can someone explain what I can expect the milk to do, and what it will look like?

Thanks!!


----------



## SweetMissDaisy (Apr 10, 2008)

To add to my question:
The milk has two distinct layers. The bottom layer is pure white. The top layer of cream is just slightly tinted, off white. Is this "normal"?

Now that I have these jars of milk, I guess I should figure out what to do with them....


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, I don't have a cow (goats here), but I have purchased Whole Raw cow milk before. The separating is normal, the top layer is the cream, and the bottom layer in more like a 2% or skim milk. If you want to use the cream, just glean it off the top. Otherwise, give the jars a shake to mix things back up before you poor it out to drink, use etc.

Was the milk cleaned/strained before chilled? If not, you may want to do this before drinking it, and it may have developed an off taste from not being strained sooner. I think the shelf life on raw cow milk is 10 - 14 days, but best if used by 7 days.

Enjoy!


----------



## SweetMissDaisy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Kelly!
This is all new to me! (can you tell!) ha!
No, the milk wasn't strained at the time of milking, so I did it this evening. One of the jars had a "icky" thing in the milk, so now I KNOW first hand the importance of straining right away! Since I'm so new to this, I was expecting this to be a very experimental process for me. The other jar strained out well, but since it wasn't strained right away after milking, I ended up just using that jar as a learning process as well, to get the feel for straining. 

I'm sure we'll have to milk her again, and since she just calved last week I should be able to continue milking her all summer if I choose to do more with raw milk. 

I think I'll look around for a good book. If you have any recommendations, I'm all ears!

Thanks!!
-Anna.


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

Sounds like good raw milk to me. There is a difference in color between the cream and milk. If you shake it up good it will all go back together. You can skim off the cream- a clean turkey baster works well, put the cream into a jar and shake the dickens out of it for about 20 minutes and you will have butter and buttermilk.


----------



## SweetMissDaisy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks PaintLady!!


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

You're welcome!


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Your milk is fine. The cream is a different color and the color will change some with feed, grass, seasons, heat cycles, everything. Some days there will be lots more cream than others, winter even less. We just shake the milk good and mix that cream back in to drink. Extra milk we skim the cream with a small ladel and then use the milk for yogurt or mozz. cheese. 
Congrats on your baby. It sure is exciting.
Joanie


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Before you get to the straining of the milk, make sure the udder and teats are *clean *and that your hands are *clean *and that the bucket you are milking into is *clean*.

Strain the milk right away (we use milk filters, but a *clean *fine weave no-lint dish towel works well also).

Cool the milk quickly. Some folks will cool the glass bottle in a sink of ice water. We just keep our milk fridge set to the coldest setting.


----------



## SweetMissDaisy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the tips Cyndi/Paul, and Jersey Girl.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Don't forget to say the jars the milk goes into also have to be "CLEAN!" 

How does your milk TASTE, S.M.Daisy? that is the only real way to tell if its good you know...


----------

